
Dremio – self-service data from the creators of Apache Arrow - riboflavin
https://www.dremio.com/
======
jaltekruse
Interesting combination of features, MPP query engine, but unlike the rest of
the projects around Hadoop they can push down queries where data sits instead
of requiring a bulk copy to HDFS first. This is a real pain point for modern
analytical workloads, analysts want the experience they knew when
organizations could run on a single relational database, but it just doesn't
match how applications need to be made these days. Pretty impressive list of
connectors for a first release, SQL databases, Hbase, Hive, Mongo,
Elasticsearch. Definitely going to give it a spin today.

~~~
steven8317
How does this compare to Platfora?

